

The Magnetar Trade: How One Hedge Fund Helped Keep Bubble Going - minus1
http://www.propublica.org/feature/all-the-magnetar-trade-how-one-hedge-fund-helped-keep-the-housing-bubble

======
jfager
This article is the financial-world equivalent of beating up on a security
researcher for working on Windows exploits.

JPMorgan is a grownup company, it ought to be able to take care of itself.
Outrage over the crisis should be directed squarely at those who weren't smart
enough to see the problems with these practices but were issuing insurance and
ratings anyways, and at the powerful companies who used politics and
fearmongering to convince the government to take over their idiot
counterparties' obligations so they could get paid off at 100%.

------
simon_
I was working in the same markets at the same time - Magnetar's trade was
widely known and considered pretty shady. We thought they were exposing
themselves to big liability/reputation risk, but it seems like it worked out
fine for them.

------
pasbesoin
I haven't read this article, yet, but FWIW, U.S. public radio's "This American
Life" has a segment this week on the same topic, done in conjunction with
propublica. It was an interesting listen.

TAL podcasts are available free for one week beginning the Monday after each
show's weekend debut.

EDIT: Podcast description page: <http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast>

